# Video: 5th Gear Tests the D4 Audi A8: Just Like KITT but without Hasselhoff



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

5th Gear's Jonny Smith has filed a piece on the new A8 and it's quite entertaining. Typical 5th Gear spots include beautiful ambiance, a bit of whit and a quick rundown on the car. The summary is about what we'd expect and what we've seen - big compliments for the car's quality and delivery and a bit of a let-down on the looks as it appears to be an "A4 that's gone through a copying machine at 150%". 

Watch below and thanks Audiblog.nl for the tip.


----------



## GimmeUrQ (Oct 14, 2009)

My god, does noone have an appreciation for subtle beauty anymore? I'd never mistake this for an A4. It's no wonder BMW still has customers after Chris Mangle got his hands on them.


----------



## Nightranger (Nov 13, 2006)

That's gotta be my favorite color for the A8. I haven't seen one in real life yet, but i don't think I'd confuse it with an A4.

btw, while watching ESPN I saw that LeBron James drives an A8. :thumbup:


----------

